# Server-Vermittlungs-Community?



## Xo-mate (27. Juli 2008)

Hi

Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem Root-Server mit Windows als Betriebssystem für ein selbst entwickeltes Strategiespiel..
Das Problem dabei ist, dass ich die Leistung des Servers, die bei Windows-Servern häufig dabei sind, zum größten Teil nicht benötige. Nur sehr selten stößt der Server dabei an seine Leistungsgrenze.
Daher habe ich mich gefragt, ob es soetwas wie eine Seite/Community gibt, wo leute, die einen Server haben, aber denen es ähnlich wie mir geht, anbieten sich den Server zu teilen.

Oder habt ihr andere kostengünstige Ideen? 
vServer kommt nicht in Frage - zu schlechte Antwortzeiten und wenn dann kurzfristig Last da ist, dauert alles viel zu lange. Ich hab schon überlegt bis zur öffentlichen Phase des Spiels einen Server bei mir zu Hause aufzusetzen, aber das Strom dafür ist ja auch nicht gerade billig und die Rechenzentren bzw. Anbieter haben günstigere Tarife, als ich mit meinem 2000kWh-Jahresverbrauch. Daher habe ich dann weiter überlegt und bin auf die Möglichkeit gestoßen, das ganze über Housing zu realisieren, da ich Hardware on Mass besitze und sich das daher dann anbietet. Jetzt war ich nur noch auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Housing-Anbieter im Raum Hamburg/Hannover. Und daran bin ich bis jetzt gescheitert.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. August 2008)

Hallo,

welche Voraussetzungen hast du denn an den Windows-Server? Ist dein Spiel in asp.net, als CGI-, ISAPI-Anwendung, ... geschrieben?

Lass' mir einfach mal eine Email mit weiteren Informationen an info ]]at[[ busoft [punkt] de zukommen - vielleicht kann ich dir etwas kostengünstiges anbieten.

Viele Grüße, Arne


----------

